# Bletchley Park - April 2013



## PaulPowers (Apr 3, 2013)

The work to restore the other huts is well under way so you need to be a bit stealthy to get past the builders but once inside there are no issues 

Considering the history of the site it's amazing to think that sections are still in a derelict state 



> During the Second World War, Bletchley Park was the site of the United Kingdom's main decryption establishment, the Government Code and Cypher School (GC&CS), where ciphers and codes of several Axis countries were decrypted, most importantly the ciphers generated by the German Enigma and Lorenz machines. It also housed a secret radio intercept station, and also a message sending station, although interception was soon moved to a location with better reception. "Station X", "London Signals Intelligence Centre" and "Government Communications Headquarters" were all cover names that were used during the war, and the latter (GCHQ) was adopted for the successor peacetime organisation that still bears this name



I enjoyed my visit so much I walked in and made a fiver donation to the guy on the desk before I left

I hope the restoration work is sympathetic


----------



## Munchh (Apr 3, 2013)

This is such a quality site Paul. Steeped in history of the most desperate kind. I'd defy anyone to visit and not be moved.

Good to see, thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, lovely stuff, must pop in when I'm passing. Great pics as usual sir!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 3, 2013)

Great pics and interesting place


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 3, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, lovely stuff, must pop in when I'm passing. Great pics as usual sir!



The work on restoring the sheds is well under way so it's worth getting down soon


----------



## RichardH (Apr 3, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, lovely stuff, must pop in when I'm passing. Great pics as usual sir!



Please do. The gate receipts are practically the only income they have to keep the place open.


----------



## Asylum Sneaker (Apr 4, 2013)

Good report, nice pics. recently spent the afternoon in there myself, its an interesting explore.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice one. I'd always planned a trip here one day too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just amazing what was achieved here,great report.


----------



## MrGruffy (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't realise the place was so neglected ,nice to see it and know it's being renovated.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Jun 1, 2013)

Great stuff.

I must get there soon then, my Dad to go there on many training courses when he was alive.

After the War he was with GCHQ


----------



## robbie1958 (Aug 12, 2013)

I attended a couple of training courses there when it was owned by BT. We were told that it was used during the war but none of its history was available then. if only I had known then what I now know of the place! The students had accomodation in sone of the original blocks there and although very basic by todays standards it must have been more than adequate for wartime. I hope to go back soon for a long overdue visit and must say, really looking forwards to it


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 22, 2013)

I knew someone who worked here- thanks for going so we can see what its like!


----------

